# Monitore/ext. Hardware mit PC & 2 Laptops verbinden



## erdal93 (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich zerbreche mir aktuell meinen Kopf zu folgendem Problem:

Ich habe meinen privaten Rechner (hauptsächlich zocken) an 3 Monitore und Maus, Tastatur, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon verbunden. 

Da ich nun von zuhause aus arbeite würde ich gerne meinen Arbeitsnotebook mit allem verbinden. Ich würde allerdings ungern jedes Mal umstecken müssen. Eine perfekte Lösung wäre es per Knopfdruck die Monitore samt Hardware auf zwischen PC und Notebook umschalten zu können. Ich dachte da an einen KVM Switch, kenne mich allerdings gar nicht damit aus. 

Zudem habe ich noch einen MacBook, welchen ich auch (falls möglich) an das System anschließen könnte. Dies ist allerdings nicht zwingend notwendig. 

Was eventuell wichtiger wäre ist die Möglichkeit, dass ich die Monitore trennen könnte. Zb würde ich bei Bedarf auf Monitor 1 und 2 meinen PC Anzeigen und auf Monitor 3 dann mein Arbeitsnotebook. 

Gibt es denn solch eine Lösung? Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß,
Erdal


----------

